
Ask HN: Looking for a Technical Co-Founder - deliciousgroup
What&#x27;s the best way to find a technical co-founder for our Venture Studio that builds&#x2F;develop teams to create SaaS solutions for our restaurant group?
======
op03
Any specific reason you need a "co-founder"? Why not just post a job ad for a
project manager with experience in the Food Industry? Setup interviews - give
them an idea of what solution you need and let them do the talking on cost,
ppl, timelines etc.

